# Top-dressing wheat



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I spread a dry mix of ammonium sulfate and urea. I would love to top dress wheat right before it rained so I would not lose nitrogen. If I were to top dress tomorrow with a ground being froze less than 1 inch and we we get a footor so of to a snow would that be good or would there be losses.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

That would be fine, the snow will pull out the frost. I do it whenever possible.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

There is also a treatment additive for dry fertilizer. Gives you about 3 weeks to get moisture before you start losing much N. I used it last year, cost about fifteen cents per pound.


----------

